# Dust problem



## coolcars (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, i seem to be having alot of dust particles in my aquarium, its a 29 gallon and does have sand but i rinsed the sand thoroughly before adding.i feel like my living room might have alot of particles that settle in tank since i dont have a hood. Any idea how i can remove these tiny particles?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

When did this aquarium get setup?

I have a hard time believing that dust in your house is so bad, that there is "a lot" of dust particles in the aquarium... you know, unless you have a deep layer of dust on everything in the living room as well.

But to remove what is likely particles from the sand, it's going to be filtration and water changes over time...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

What type of filter and mechanical filtration are you running? I had a lot of particles in my 125, add a few micro filter pads to my Rena xp3 and most up it cleared up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not cover the tank...will keep your fish from jumping out as well. Agree the particles are likely not household dust.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

It maybe algae or something else, but really unlikely that it is dust. Can you run a micron filter for a while?


----------



## coolcars (Feb 8, 2017)

james1983 said:


> What type of filter and mechanical filtration are you running? I had a lot of particles in my 125, add a few micro filter pads to my Rena xp3 and most up it cleared up.


So im running 2 30 gallon hang on back filter for the 29 gallon tank, i have a few bio balls in there along with a sponge, and i also have added poly fill to them. tanks been up for 2 months now.


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

making sure there is surface agitation will make those 'floating' particles go back down into the water and pulled in by the filters. without any kind of flow to break the surface, you will end up with a lot of floating particles, which are probably from the sand. i setup a tank last year and used sand, even though it was rinsed well it still took a few months before all the small particles were really gone.


----------

